# Admiral Multicar Optional Extras



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So I need to insure 2 cars and Admiral Multicar comes out cheapest - by a good £300-400 altogether!

However, they're asking for optional extras - my car only has an optional stereo and a rubber cargo mat fitted whereas my wife's has a Sat Nav package and leather/electric/memory seat package.

I just checked their website and they say "cosmetic or performance" changes only, yet they still have an option to choose Sat Nav but no option of leather seats :O

Should I just ring them up or choose another insurer - Ive never had to declare any factory fitted options before!


----------



## The captain (Sep 25, 2015)

hmm, 5 years ago, they bumped my premium up 10% to cover non-standard, but factory fitted wheels, bluetooth, and rear airbags. I still use them as they're the cheapest for my multicar, and i do declare most options.

You can always call to check - might be nothing in it. You don't have to take it for the sake of a 5 min call.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow I'm glad I don't own a BMW now otherwise I'd be on the phone for hours listing the optional extras!


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

adding alloy wheels on the policy reduced the premium for me,


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was under the impression you only need to add in what the car didn't come with as standard, if it was ordered from the factory with built in items and spec'd on extras then you don't need to worry.

I think if you retrofit stuff yourself then add it in on their check list, how is one to know if you purchase a car, what is optional extra or not if they are factory fit items? but you can tell if it's retrofitted with all the different brands etc.


----------



## The captain (Sep 25, 2015)

I think it's the opposite of what you mention, in that for example if you buy a car with a Standard radio but instead spec the Pro radio (factory fitted option), then that increases value and increases theft risk and replacement cost, and so they look to cover that liability by increasing cost. In the case of a straight replacement of equal cost it might not increase cost, a style 9 instead of a style 8 alloy for example, but even then you might find it does. The same then holds true for retrofitted accessories.

A useful exercise: Go on to a chosen manufacturer website to build a car. List price vs what your car would cost can be a huge difference. You'd expect to get the same car back in a direct replacement wouldn't you? One with the headlining, the full leather, pro nav, LED headlights etc. Will the underwriters throw that in for free if they're paying out?


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

usually wont affect premium much, but it guarantees they won't void your cover if you need to claim.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> I was under the impression you only need to add in what the car didn't come with as standard, if it was ordered from the factory with built in items and spec'd on extras then you don't need to worry.
> 
> I think if you retrofit stuff yourself then add it in on their check list, how is one to know if you purchase a car, what is optional extra or not if they are factory fit items? but you can tell if it's retrofitted with all the different brands etc.


Some insurance companies - such as Admiral and Elephant ask for optional extras from factory as well as retrofit items so you have to be quite careful when looking for insurance.

If you go on comparison sites now, it does say to put down optional extras on some of them. I can't remember this being the case last year so I think it may be a new thing.



The captain said:


> I think it's the opposite of what you mention, in that for example if you buy a car with a Standard radio but instead spec the Pro radio (factory fitted option), then that increases value and increases theft risk and replacement cost, and so they look to cover that liability by increasing cost. In the case of a straight replacement of equal cost it might not increase cost, a style 9 instead of a style 8 alloy for example, but even then you might find it does. The same then holds true for retrofitted accessories.
> 
> A useful exercise: Go on to a chosen manufacturer website to build a car. List price vs what your car would cost can be a huge difference. You'd expect to get the same car back in a direct replacement wouldn't you? One with the headlining, the full leather, pro nav, LED headlights etc. Will the underwriters throw that in for free if they're paying out?


Its odd though, surely each car has its own build code and if it did get in an accident, they'd know exactly what it had fitted from factory.

Id assume that's why they ask for the value of the car as well, to get some sort of idea of how much the car is worth, otherwise its just a useless figure.



TigerUK said:


> usually wont affect premium much, but it guarantees they won't void your cover if you need to claim.


I gave them a call on Sunday. I was told factory extras don't matter (for admiral anyway) and they will cover both cars.

However, my insurance went from £662 to £700 for both cars because I got the NCD protected.

So quite happy - currently im paying £460 for my RX at 10k miles including business and £470 for the IS which covers about 5k miles.

Admiral have managed to do RX for £420 and IS for £280


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

When I renew mine I might stick my options on. At the moment I haven't.
Will take me about half hour to list them all though lol I've got about £20ks worth on my 335i


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dannbodge said:


> When I renew mine I might stick my options on. At the moment I haven't.
> Will take me about half hour to list them all though lol I've got about £20ks worth on my 335i


All depends on your insurance company I guess. Some don't bother with options too much and rely on the value you give them while others want you to list optiona extras.

Probably worth giving them a ring upon renewal to see what they prefer


----------

